# tourist card fee???



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

We got halfway through Mexico when we realized that we only paid the fee on 1 of our family's 3 tourist cards. Anyone know what the best/quickest/easiest way to remedy this is? I don't want to run into any hassles upon return to the US... (but I'd also love to avoid the hours-long Banjercito line we waited in the first time!)


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Guess it depends on where you are. When I pay for my visa at the Banjercito in Manzanillo there is never a line


----------



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

sparks said:


> Guess it depends on where you are. When I pay for my visa at the Banjercito in Manzanillo there is never a line


Are there Banjercitos all over Mexico, and can they all process the tourist fee as they do at the border? I'm sure the lines would be much shorter away from the border crossings, as has been your experience.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ask for the nearest port or international airport. You will find them there. You haven't said where you are located, so that we might give you a more specific suggestion.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I googled Banjercito and found a site, Infored, that listed Banjercitos by state and by city.
By the way, I am surprised that this happened as where we cross we go to immigration, then take accepted form to Banercito and then back to immigration for a green stamp on the bottom. I was surprised this time that immigration person asked whom was primary driver and he prestamped mine so that I only needed go to Banercito once for both visas and car pass. Expect that this could have caused confusion if way now handled at your crossing.


----------



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Ask for the nearest port or international airport. You will find them there. You haven't said where you are located, so that we might give you a more specific suggestion.


We are in Guanajuato city, and when I googled Banjercito the list I got said the only branch in GTO state is in Irapuato. This seems unlikely, as there is an interrnational airport in Leon, but then again the tourist fee is included in a plane ticket so perhaps no need for a Banjercito at the airport? We are quite a ways from any port, but will be traveling to Puerta Vallarta vicinity in April, so I guess we could take care of it then if we haven't figured out another way. Does it seem likely that not paying the fee would cause us any problems other than crossing back into the US?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may not have any trouble at all, but I assume that the FMT is stamped when it is paid for, meaning that, technically, you are illegal aliens. However, you could also be sent back to the border if INM wants to do it that way. We once came back to Mexico by bus and could not raise an INM officer to take care of us and the bus was about to continue south of the border from Reynosa. We didn't get stamped 'in' and had to make the bus to catch our plane from Monterrey to Guadalajara. At the Monterrey airport, we asked INM to stamp our FM3 visas and they refused, saying we would have to go back to Reynosa. Instead, we scurried to the plane, flew home and did nothing about it. All the stamps were faint, thank goodness, and nothing was said at the next FM3 renewal. Please don't take that as a suggestion, rather just our experience a few years ago. One just never knows.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

seismeses said:


> We are in Guanajuato city, and when I googled Banjercito the list I got said the only branch in GTO state is in Irapuato. This seems unlikely, as there is an interrnational airport in Leon, but then again the tourist fee is included in a plane ticket so perhaps no need for a Banjercito at the airport? We are quite a ways from any port, but will be traveling to Puerta Vallarta vicinity in April, so I guess we could take care of it then if we haven't figured out another way. Does it seem likely that not paying the fee would cause us any problems other than crossing back into the US?


I actually had to deal with Banjercito at Leon airport a few years back when a person visiting lost the visa document. It was a window just to the left of the International arrivals and to the right of the rental car booths. In this case, they needed to pay a fine for reissue.
I have never had anybody in Mexico ask for my FMT. I would think that there is little risk of doing it when you get to the border where you have to cancel visas. Worst case is that a fine on top of the $22USD. Total for fine and visa reissue of lost visa was 400p at Leon airport.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

You used to be able to pay for an FMT at any bank - has that situation changed and the only bank able to accept payment is a Banejercito?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, that changed last year and made process much easier, at least for me as finding knowledgeable person at local bank a real chore.


----------

